
Why Linux sucks and will never compete with Windows or OS X - dsego
http://www.dvorak.org/blog/2016/02/25/why-linux-sucks-and-will-never-compete-with-windows-or-osx/
======
powmonk
This is a poor rant. You never managed to change the terminal in grub? You
couldn't change the background in KDE? These are PICNIC problems. It seems
like you're frustrated about a lot of things, which is understandable, linux
desktop is very far from perfect. You're also sticking with a distro that's
essentially for enterprise server use. Throw that in with a few questionable
practices (30 terminals windows?) then yes, I can see why you're not very
happy. It seems like you're just taking out _your_ frustration on the linux
desktop experience. I finally binned off windows in the last bastion it had in
my personal life about 6 months ago (laptop) and it's been great. YMMV.

~~~
heeen2
with nvidia you can have either but not both of:

* proper resolution grub

* proprietary (fast, feature complete) drivers

due to the nvidia drivers not supporting fbdev properly (AFAIK).

also you should see how slowly grub draws its menu on 4k resolution. My whole
system is booted half way in that time.

~~~
djfm
And I guess of course "proper resolution grub" is of paramount importance
given the time you spend inside grub every day.

~~~
elpocko
At least on my system, the Linux terminal is displayed in the resolution set
by grub on boot.

------
skeeterbug
I switched recently from Windows 10 to Ubuntu 16 at home (I use a Mac at
work). Here has been my experience:

* Audio works perfect (Astro mixamp)

* Video works perfect (NVidia)

* Installed several games on Steam
    
    
      * TF2, CS, Factorio, Kerbal, etc all run great
    
      * Rust is laggy, however is alpha, I am not sure how much time they have spent optimizing linux at this point
    

* XBox 360 controller works perfect

* GnuCash wouldn't open the file saved from the windows version
    
    
      * Installed a sqlite lib to resolve this
    

* TrueCrypt volume mounts OK

* A few sites fail to detect Chromium properly, I use FF to work around this

* Crashplan backups work without issues

* Cisco VPN client works great

* Remote desktop software works OK

The development experience on Linux is a lot better. You get a nice shell,
package manager, and compilers. Docker containers launch very quickly. No more
windows path limits. Unity has grown on me as well. I couldn't be happier with
my choice right now.

~~~
Sylos
Not necessarily that important, but Ubuntu's versioning scheme doesn't work
the way you think it does.

It's <year>.<month> and they release a new version almost always in April and
in October, meaning that the past few Ubuntu versions were 14.04, 14.10,
15.04, 15.10 and now 16.04, which is what you're running.

They then have the usual dot-releases appended to that, so you're probably
actually running 16.04.1, the first revision of 16.04.

So, yeah, you would usually say that you're running "16.04", not just "16", as
16.10 will be a completely different version, again...

~~~
skeeterbug
I am aware. Thanks for the detailed response though.

------
dmix
Vim/Emacs will suck too if you come from Textmate/Visual Studio and spend
15min poking around.

With a serious time investment I've managed to assemble a system that far
surpasses OSX in usability, performance, and aesthetics (see /r/unixporn). I
also bought a laptop with Linux in mind with 100% driver support in the
kernel.

It wasn't easy learning to use ArchLinux, customizing it, learning how to not
break it [1], and finding the right combination of window managers/desktop
env/themes/fonts/etc. But it was worth it because I like hacking on systems
and learning how they work. Plus I spend all day, every workday on it.

[1] my install has become very low maintenance now that I no longer feel the
need to spend hours tweaking every detail, I now know which /etc/ or /usr/
files not to mess with, and have hardware and software that is well supported
across every ArchLinux update.

~~~
nunofgs
Mind sharing what window manager/desktop env/etc. you're using?

~~~
dmix
bspwm tiling window manager

sxhkd managing keyboard shortcuts

xmobar statusbar

Gnome/GTK 3.x with built-in dark theme

Rofi app launcher and window switcher (like Alfred on OSX)

Termite terminal with ZSH

Not using a display manager like GDM or XDM, I just run startx via .zlogin

------
ddebernardy
The author^W site's host is a notorious troll who is about as reliable as a
broken clock.

[https://www.google.com/search?q=macalope+john+dvorak+site:ma...](https://www.google.com/search?q=macalope+john+dvorak+site:macworld.com)

[https://www.google.com/search?q=john+dvorak+site:daringfireb...](https://www.google.com/search?q=john+dvorak+site:daringfireball.net)

Edit: s/author/site's host/

~~~
ethomson
John Dvorak may or may not be a notorious troll, and he may or may not be as
reliable as a broken clock. But there's one thing that I can say for sure, and
it's that John Dvorak isn't the author of this article.

------
ffggvv
Thanks god HN is full of people valuing privacy and freedom otherwise a lot of
you guys would use macos or windows. /s

But don't worry, it's the fault of the average user if we have mass
surveillance, if only they cared enough to avoid proprietary software...

~~~
anonbanker
you'll get downvoted to oblivion for this post. The only thing HN hates more
than people talking about proprietary software promoting mass surveillance, is
people talking about how _it 's their fault_ for using proprietary software
that promotes mass surveillance.

me? I have karma to burn, so I worry less about being greyed-out.

------
tzs
Most of my Linux use for the last several years has been terminal only, so I
am way out of touch with how GUI Linux has improved. How is the desktop
nowadays? In particular, how is it as far as consistency among programs goes?

For instance, here is a screenshot I took in 2003 showing several the file
open dialogs from several different programs:
[http://i.imgur.com/Wcwaiwu.jpg](http://i.imgur.com/Wcwaiwu.jpg)

Note that there is almost no consistency between these dialogs. That's because
the file open dialog that a program presented was determined by what GUI
toolkit the developer picked to use to develop their program.

Compare to Mac and Windows, where file selection dialogs are part of the
system, and so almost all applications use them.

People tried to tell me the Linux way was better, because it means the OS
vendor wasn't forcing their choice on everyone. Cool...I like choice, but how
about putting the choice in the hands of the user, rather than the individual
app developers (or rather the GUI toolkit developers)?

It seems to me that the right way to do this is for the system to provide a
standardized API for file selection, and provide a way to register multiple
implementations, and to provide a way for a user to tell the system which
implementation they prefer in general and perhaps for specific programs.

Each toolkit could continue to provide its own implementations of file
selection dialogs, but could register those with the system, and access them
via the standard API so that if the user prefers the dialogs from a different
toolkit the user gets their preferred dialog.

------
simbalion
I think I ran into this guy on freenode, he was hanging out in #windows and
kept talking about "bringing back the year of linux".

Linux is ready for prime time, and is getting better every year. Microsoft is
struggling to maintain it's market share of the OS market which it used to
dominate without any trouble, so the article is nonsense, really.

Windows is not more user friendly than a modern Ubuntu or Debian installation.
What's actually happened is that users have become familiar with the various
Quirks of operating Windows, the same way they would become familiar with any
OS after years of use, including Linux.

------
heeen2
Here my reasons to hate linux:

* something (guessing nvidia driver) prevents resume from suspend to ram, the machine just sits with a black screen. I have to hard reset

* if you install nvidia from their blob and upgrade your kernel without recompiling the kernel module, it won't let you shut down and one of the cpu cores will lock up

* I tried to use the usb3 hub in my dell monitor and the driver complains about too little bandwidth. forums tell me to disable xhci in the kernel config or bios, I just plugged it into a usb2 port

* I wish there was an easier way to update the kernel with custom options, like automated re-compiling

* I have a usb key with kubuntu that I sometimes boot my macbook air with. Even with not a lot going on, it will get a lot hotter than osx. can the usb3 controller running the boot drive really add that much?

* good luck unmounting a nfs mount that is slow due to network/vpn issues. there is a workaround in creating a dummy network that looks like the nfs server is up and which somehow unclogs the filesystem.

* why can't gvim maximize properly after how many years?

* no netflix or hbo unless you install some deprecated HAL library from untrusted sources

* cannot tell apt to only update specific packages from some repo - adding the spotify repo could replace god knows what on your system

* I love kde plasma, it is what made me try linux as my default boot option again, but why does it have to consume so much ram and why does it crash so often? Thank god it can just be restarted easily, I hope this will still be possible with wayland which promotes integrated window managers

edit:

* under X and highdpi, there is now way to resize applications that use a framework that is not high dpi capable. skype, using Qt 4.8 (IIRC) will have tiny text or icons. (I think you can make it draw text larger, but graphic elements and emoji will be tiny)

I should also say that I really like linux, especially as a work environment.
with QtCreator there is a free IDE with auto complete, syntax highlighting,
cmake support, cross compilation, etc.

I feel like the *nix/gnu tools are so much more powerful and I would not want
to miss them.

batch-converting videos, images, splitting, joining, creating pdfs - all for
free without having to install SuperImageConverterPro shareware bundled with
bonzi buddy or whatever.

~~~
errantspark
> Even with not a lot going on, it will get a lot hotter than osx. can the
> usb3 controller running the boot drive really add that much?

This is almost certainly because Linux doesn't properly manage your CPU
states. Same story with linux on my windows laptop. Apparently you can
recompile the kernel with some third party modules that let you manage that
stuff but after a few hours of trying I couldn't get it to work. Probably
because there isn't any documentation beyond a couple stack overflow questions
and a blog post written in 2011.

I hate linux too. My biggest gripe is that I use differing amounts of monitors
and making the nvidia proprietary drivers function correctly with xmonad and
multiple screens is something I've managed to make work maybe twice.

~~~
dmix
When was the last time you tried to do that multi monitor setup? I heard it
got better recently.

------
tomsun
Windows and OSX are products, and Linux is more like a free commodity. It's
great to use it at scale because you save a shit ton of money on licensing
fees, but not great for end users. Getting end users to use Linux is like
asking drivers to buy barrels of crude and tell them to refine it to use gas.

~~~
mclovinit
I agree and I use Linux everyday (and Windows).

For the typical desktop user, we have to ask what the intent of usage is.
Running a business with proprietary software and licensing, typing up
documents for personal financial planning, playing games.

Linux has never been consistent with so many flavors of the day out there, but
generally it is a heck of a Swiss Army knife when it comes to solving problems
for me at least.

------
emcrazyone
let's get something straight here.

Linux sucks implies the is something you don't agree with about Linux which is
a kernel.

Complaining about GNOME and CentOS are vastly different. Why not say GNOME
sucks or CentOS's distribution sucks?

~~~
anonbanker
Dvorak knows that he'd have less clicks if he took your advice.

------
johnnythegeek
I basically became fed up with Windows 10 deciding everything for my device.
When to update, what apps to use, nag me about Microsoft services. Monitor how
I use my device. Sadly after decades of Windows loyalty I moved on to Linux.
Never a stranger to Linux but until now it was just a hobby OS I chose when I
had a older device sitting around. Now, it's on my two main PC's a desktop and
a newer Dell laptop and without issues Linux Ubuntu installed perfectly on
both. The helpful compatibility lists with Ubuntu gave me confidence my
hardware would work with a specific distro. I certainly have become
disenchanted with Windows 10 and Microsoft. A company that appears bent on
controlling your device in an attempt at marketing their software and services
and also selling your information and providing you with unwanted advertising
and using Windows 10 as a conduit for this. Sorry Microsoft, that's not what I
believe a OS should be doing.

------
qihqi
> In many ways the Internet was better 15 years ago when you could get free
> music on Napster and you could get laid on Craigslist.

I kinda get the point but that is a horrible example. Craigslist is probably
one of the few things that works (and looks) exactly as it works before.
Whether you get laid on it has hardly anything to do with software quality.

------
gremlinsinc
This is the most assinine piece of garbage I've ever read.. I'm by no means a
linux pro -- having used it off and on for ten years, and only ditched windows
completely 3 years ago -- BUT it BLOWS windows and apple away because of it's
open source community. Sure there can be driver issues sometimes, but if you
try enough things you can usually get that solved. -- if not then get a better
graphics card that's geared specifically for Linux Nvideo is usually better
than AMD/ATI (regretfully I have a ati Radeon 270x ) - but the AMDGPU drivers
that just came out seem to have fixed most of my issues.

If you don't like gnome or kde don't use them -- I abhor both.. I've installed
kubuntu, ubuntu, xubuntu, lxde, and other flavors on top of my existing system
only to uninstall them all and go with i3 which is much sleeker, more
customizable, just works, and doesn't bloat my system.

I spend 90% of my day in console or sublime-text I only keep xfce around for
when I want a visual app manager instead of alt+d and a gui settings manager
to fix mouse issues or what not. Since switching to i3 my computer never
freezes anymore like it used to, and hardly ever touch the mouse unless in
browser.

Centos is more for server work not desktop crap anyways, ubuntu is the best
for desktop - or possibly Arch, driver support is generally better for ubuntu
kernels but Arch has a vibrant community around it, and when I reformat or
build a new p.c. I'm probably switching to Arch + i3.

------
robertelder
I just bought a new laptop (GE62 6QD MSI Apache Pro), and I spent the last few
days trying to get Ubuntu 16 to run on it. I'm in pretty good shape now, but
there are still issues with the microphone and camera (I wrote about the
process here [http://blog.robertelder.org/installing-ubuntu-16-linux-
ge62-...](http://blog.robertelder.org/installing-ubuntu-16-linux-ge62-6qd-
apache-pro-msi-notebook/)). I've only installed Ubuntu/Linux on a few
different laptops, but the process does seem to be getting worse the few times
I've done it. The worst part tends to be getting the video cards and wifi to
work.

It really makes me wonder what the future will be like. Will we reach a
breaking point where someone (or some group) takes on the responsibility of
making this stuff work? I can't see people abandoning Linux for Windows,
because Windows seems to be decreasing in quality as well. Are we doomed to
just have computers that don't work properly?

~~~
qihqi
I had sort of different experience. I guess it heavily depends on what
hardware you have. I installed ubuntu in an Asus laptop with the
Nvidia/Optimus thingy. The optimus thing did not work but I can't really tell
a difference because there is no AAA games in Linux; but at least on first
boot it renders the desktop in native resolution.

I also reinstalled Windows 7 in the same laptop later to play SC, it supposed
to be working great, but did not. I had to hunt wifi drivers from the laptop
maker in a different machine and copy over, then hunt down the video driver
because it is stuck in 800x600 otherwise. Same thing basically applies to
every hardware you use. It used to be you have to install a driver for the
mobo to get usb3 working at high speed.

So I really wonder if Windows should take the credit of "things just work"
it's not like they wrote all the drivers.

~~~
melle
Wrt optimus, have you tried bumblebee?

[http://bumblebee-project.org/](http://bumblebee-project.org/)

[https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/bumblebee](https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/bumblebee)

------
Someone1234
At this point I think Android/Chromebook hybrid has a bigger shot of becoming
a Linux Desktop than anything the actual Linux community has put out.

The Linux Kernel and UNIX underpinning are solid as a rock. No issues there,
but everything built on top of that (windowing systems, application
frameworks, audio stack, etc) is a jumbled mess of incompatible ideas, poor
usability, inconsistency, and low performance (in exchange for features nobody
is using, like windowing client<->server over a network, replacing core UI
components on the fly, etc).

I really like MacOS, Windows 10, and even Chromebook (with all its
limitations), but I've never found a Linux desktop solution that feels self-
consistent and not frustrating. I'd likely take Chromebook more seriously if
it can run the full Android back-catalogue of apps.

Just to be clear I run dozens of Linux servers and devices. This isn't a Linux
"hate" thing, this is only a distaste for Linux Desktop, not Linux the OS or
Kernel, both of which are fantastic.

~~~
anonbanker
Install GalliumOS[0] on a chromebook. You'll be shocked by how much more you
enjoy it than ChromeOS or MacOS.

0\. [https://galliumos.org](https://galliumos.org)

~~~
ac29
Any advantages over Xubuntu on a standard laptop, aside from chromebooks being
inexpensive?

~~~
anonbanker
Most of what Gallium does is polish the distro for Chromebooks. everything
Just Works without tweaking or otherwise. Getting a chromebook touchpad to
work under Xubuntu requires a kernel patch and a recompile (2 years later, and
the drivers haven't been merged upstream yet), as well as fixing the power
button and other keyboard settings. I've personally applied all his changes
from his github repositories on my fleet of Gentoo-running chromebooks, and it
was pretty substantial.

but if you don't have a Chromebook, you won't see the same need for GalliumOS.
just use Xubuntu (unless you like the branding).

------
rubberstamp
Oh, it competes and outshines if you are just comparing OS. Linux even had all
the great compiz wobbly windows and other stuff way before windows vista or
win 7 had any bling. Oh and it handles all that easily in tiny amount of ram
compared to what ginormous amounts of ram windows needs for doing so little.
It doesn't bother me with updates in the middle of my work or stop the world
even if I decide to update. I don't have to restart computer to use that
update unless its kernel update. Best bit is that I dont have to keep an eye
on how much data my Linux Os uses. It never caused me over charges when I was
using mobile data instead of hogging it all up like windows for I donno what.
You might say it doesn't have as much applications or games. But that is not
OS. Windows has majority share only because it has someone to push it
aggressively via huge marketing and recently via many dark patterns. I can go
on and on omg

------
digi_owl
Sad part is he is right. The last good KDE was 3.x, since then KDE, Gnome, and
their collaborators at Freedesktop and Xorg, have been busy chasing the
lastest eyecandy, in the process building something that makes Vista look
sane.

~~~
dmix
I love the way that Gnome looks in recent updates. Gnome 3 started off rocky
but by 3.12 it started to get very refined and highly usable.

Plus you can use Gnome with tiling window managers, so it's just being used to
style windows and apps.

------
Sylos
How to change the wallpaper on KDE: Right-click on desktop->Click "Desktop
Settings"->Select a wallpaper->Click "Apply".

------
anonbanker
John Dvorak, classic troll, is using CentOS and wondering why it sucks on the
desktop in the same ways Windows Server sucks on the desktop.

Meanwhile, sane people abandoned rpm-based distributions around 2001, because
they know that using Fedora/CentOS/RHEL leads to Having a Bad Time (TM).

There is an unwritten rule in Linux: Distributions jump the shark eventually.
At one point, everyone was using Yggdrasil. Then they were using Redhat (or
slackware) when Yggdrasil petered-out. Then Mandrake became popular when
people got tired of Redhat's old packages. Then Ubuntu appeared when someone
made Debian user-friendly. Once Ubuntu started the whole Unity mess (and
later, systemd), we got our newer crops of good distributions.

If you don't care about systemd, Manjaro and Antergos are fantstic desktop
distributions. If you think systemd is cancerous, Calculate Linux will make
you happy in ways you haven't felt since 2006. If you have a fleet of
chromebooks, GalliumOS will make your life better.

Just stop using/complaining about CentOS or Ubuntu, people.

~~~
oakwhiz
Just curious, what's so bad about CentOS? (Aside from not really being
intended for desktop use.)

~~~
anonbanker
every CentOS install I've ever had always felt like a house of cards just
waiting for the wind to blow the wrong direction and knock everything down.
Especially if you install asterisk/freePBX or yate on top of a base install,
wherein a yum update will likely break things in subtle ways. This isn't just
limited to CentOS (all RPM-based distros have this problem eventually), but
it's the one most people experience the pain points from.

Now that CentOS was purchased by Red Hat, should you be desperate for rpm-
compatibility (Government contracts, Pointy-Haired Bosses' demands),
Scientific Linux is a better option.

------
k__
Funny thing is, some Linux distros are already more Windows than Windows
itself (has become)

Many of my older family members prefer Linux Mint to Windows. Also, most
Browsers and Office Software are already cross OS, so they even get the same
stuff they know from Windows.

I simply prefer it for development.

------
joesmo
"I used to have the illusion that software was supposed to get better over
time."

Well there you go. That's the author's problem. He's caught up in an all-too-
common delusion. Of course software gets worse with time. The only
counterexample I have is Apache and some CLI tools. I literally cannot think
of any other software that has not declined significantly given enough time
and features. Whether the product manager wants to add some stupid little
widget users will hate, the designer wants to redesign a perfectly good UI
into a monstrosity, or the programmer wants to rewrite perfectly good code
into a pile of bugs, it is almost a law of nature that software quality will
degrade. You can even trace the causes of the author's gripes to one of the
above reasons.

~~~
slgeorge
Yeah, I feel this is often so true, perhaps I'm a little less pessimistic, but
not much. The best way I'd visualise it for FOSS is that it's sort of an
oscillating walk upwards (over time) to improvement - though any set of
changes could set you back or forward. Then, the big thing that hits (and
where you're "decline significantly") happens is that there's some a) change
of fashion (lets re-do it with trendy new language/framework etc), b) change
contributors which leads to "lets do version 3.0" or the darn thing dies out!

I've often wondered why the 'classics' such as CLI tools seem to be resistant
to this. I suspect that over time users just learn to live with the "bugs" and
don't expect any further changes: from a time when "being 1.0" meant it was
complete!

------
throw7
Well, desktop and desktop apps on linux do suck mightily. By and large, Linux
application developers just don't care. The term CADT comes to mind whenever
people bring this up.

------
djfm
Personally I cannot live without the xmonad window manager, and for this only
I would stick with linux - ever tried to replace the window manager on windows
or os X?

EDIT: typo

------
chintan39
Everyone loves open source. But truth has to be spoken out loud. Very Very
Well said

------
api
Hate to be a hater too but this is pretty spot on. I too have been a Linux
user since forever... 1993 to be precise.

Linux is getting worse in certain respects on the server too, mostly due to
the complexity explosion of systemd and its ilk and a complete lack of
attempts to actually _fix_ problems rather than piling on work-around after
work-around after work-around.

SysV init was a nasty pile of arcane cruft, and to replace it the systemd crew
somehow managed to engineer something _more_ obtuse and arcane. That's an
accomplishment I suppose. The whole thing feels "enterprise" from start to
finish: awful counter-intuitive UX, monolithic, over-engineered, and I bet it
completely destroys any hope of creating a Linux system hardened against local
privilege escalation attacks.

Docker is brilliant satire in software form. It's fantastic and very useful,
but for reasons that all relate to fundamental shortcomings and impedance
mismatches in the core OS. Someone literally threw their hands up and said "F
it lets just tar up Linux distributions and treat them like giant statically
linked binaries!" and someone else said "wait... that's actually not a bad
idea!" and here we are. It's a prank taken to production at scale, and the
fact that it is so useful is a deep indictment of the whole ecosystem. If your
roof leaks a tarp is useful too.

I've said it many times and I'll say it again: it is _harder_ to make
something simple than to make something complex. It require more effort, more
knowledge, and more intelligence. Arcane or complex designs are a sign of
inferior engineering.

Finally, there are _far too many distributions_. It makes shipping software
for Linux a nightmare. The only reason anyone should ever create a
distribution is to customize things for a specialized use case (e.g. embedded)
or to explore some fundamentally novel approach to solving the problems
outlined above (e.g. the Guix package manager, GoboLinux). Creating another
distribution that is fundamentally just like all the others with the same
essential approach to packaging and management and the like is needless
fragmentation that only multiplies the effort required for every developer to
target the platform.

On the 'meta' level: I think it's clear at this point that some of the classic
assumptions of the FOSS community and especially the Linux wing of that
community are wrong. Among these are Eric Raymond's whole thesis in "The
Cathedral and the Bazaar." The reality seems to be more like "The Cathedral
and the Mess."

... and JWZ is still right:
[https://www.jwz.org/doc/cadt.html](https://www.jwz.org/doc/cadt.html)

~~~
anonbanker
linux user since 1998. systemd is a cancer. However, you might like OpenRC or
runit (Calculate Linux or Void Linux are your friends).

As for distributions, we as seasoned linux users have to take the initiative
to adopt and popularize new distributions, the way we adopted Ubuntu en masse
in 2006 out of nowhere. GalliumOS for chromebooks, Calculate Linux for
laptops/desktops, and Void Linux (or gentoo hardened) for servers. When
newbies ask for advice, we are doing them a disservice by suggesting Ubuntu or
debian-based derivatives, despite the availability of binaries for everything,
for the same reason that people suggesting RPM-based derivatives (Red Hat,
CentOS, Fedora) were doing a disservice to newbies.

My 13yo daughter can get through a Calculate Linux, Manjaro, or Antergos
install (though she needs help replacing systemd with OpenRC on the last two).
Let's start promoting the new good distributions, now that the old ones have
jumped the shark.

------
drinchev
Sadly, as a front-end developer I can't move out of OS X these days.

I need Sketch / Photoshop for my work and a retina display.

------
ericmo
> The KDE was the shortest test. I spen an hour just rying to change the
> wallpaper and gave up. (sic)

[http://lmgtfy.com/?q=how+to+change+kde+wallpaper&l=1](http://lmgtfy.com/?q=how+to+change+kde+wallpaper&l=1)

* Edit after down votes: Sarcasm is specially regarded as negative behavior in HN, but negativeness for negativeness, this article shouldn't even be here. It's filled with destructive criticism and unjustified claims. I'd accept the wallpaper argument from any person who hardly sits in front of a computer, not from someone whose primary occupation is to write about technology, not from someone who's been using Linux for 20 years (first thing to do? check man pages, do your research). I understand the down votes, but seriously, this article only makes me angry - maybe that's why John Dvorak is widely regarded as a troll.

~~~
heeen2
kubuntu 16.04: right click, desktop settings, wallpaper is already selected.
Is Mint doing something weird?

